# Uber WAV,,,,PHILADELPHIA



## RobA (Aug 8, 2017)

Seeking opinions.from WAV drivers....I drive uber XL in philly and South Jersey..recently came across used van with electronic wheel chair access..want to know whats level of daily request like from WAV passengers...do the incentives offer by uber provide weekily profitability..what are the potential short falls ..thanks


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

RobA said:


> Seeking opinions.from WAV drivers....I drive uber XL in philly and South Jersey..recently came across used van with electronic wheel chair access..want to know whats level of daily request like from WAV passengers...do the incentives offer by uber provide weekily profitability..what are the potential short falls ..thanks


Shortfall: youre the ONLY driver confused enough to sign up....youll be getting 20-30-40 minute away requests going 1-2 miles on a regular basis.

WAV is XL-suicide


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Shortfall: youre the ONLY driver confused enough to sign up....youll be getting 20-30-40 minute away requests going 1-2 miles on a regular basis.
> 
> WAV is XL-suicide


It's also possible that your car could get's knocked off XL elligibility because you lose a passenger or 3 off your passenger capacity and get delisted as XL.

There is no upside to doing Wav with uber, aside from any direct incentives uber throws your way.

Pings that are farther away
Losing off your passenger capacity
Getting shorts that take 5-10 minutes to load.

The cab companies have 2 ways of dealing with these sort of trips that are fair for the driver. Either A. have a very high % of cars being accessible (and no one gets stuck wit ha lot of them) or B. gift wrapping good trips to the driver to make up for wasting large amounts of time on completely crap fares.

Uber does neither (partially because they can't) partially because it just isn't worth it.


----------

